# Problem ATItool



## Jappelke (Jul 16, 2005)

Hallo, 

I have a ABIT ATI RADEON 9550 128 CDT, and I use ATItool to overclock it (400/240 to be safe). I use an Evercool VC-RHB cooler  on it... When I use ATItool with the find max feature, it gradually goes up, then it finds artifacts, and starts going down, no problem you think? Well, it keeps going down... My gpu-speed went down to 19 Mhz, and my memory speed to 29Mhz... So it says that it keeps detecting artifacts. Is this a common eroor or not??? I've uninstalled the card, uninstalled ATI-tool (first had the 25 beta, now the 24) uninstalled drivers, nothing helps... what is going on???

Thx for the help;

Jappelke


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 16, 2005)

Well to me that would signify a heat issue its heating up and causing artifacts(so ATI Tool lowers) it will continue to lower the clocks until it stops finding artifacts,it looks like your cooling isnt dissapating the heat well enough


----------



## Jappelke (Jul 17, 2005)

Euh, it did that with the previous cooling too, a ordinary gpu-cooler, with additional airflow of coolers, and euh... have you looked at my new cooler-system (see attachements...)??? I've installed it correctly... And don't tell me that after going from 400Mhz to 50 Mhz, my card still is hot???


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 17, 2005)

Well then if you figure its not heat issue then perhaps its just not a good Overclocker.What is the .ns rating on the RAM eg 4.0ns could just be your pusing something to far


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 17, 2005)

sometimes the memory or core start showing errors, when you now reduce the clocks the errors stay till a reboot .. so atitool keeps thinking the clocks are still too high and keeps dropping them .. happens with some cards


----------

